# Here's some motors I've painted.



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's some motors I painted last year.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work Cody. Welcome to Tin Boats.

Information on becoming a site sponsor is located here:

https://www.tinboats.net/index.php/advertising.html

So please contact Jim here: https://www.tinboats.net/index.php/Contact/Jim.html


----------



## Brine (Jan 13, 2011)

And please complete your profile and let us know what part of the world you're from.

Nice work! =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work and welcome to TinBoats.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 13, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jan 13, 2011)

Those are some pretty nice paint jobs. I think I remember seeing some of the paint job pictures. Hey Lil' Blue Rude, don't you have some relatives that's into jet boats. Could you post some, or a lot, of the pictures of them and what they have done to them.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 13, 2011)

that my friend is a unique talent... and an awesome job.

What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks Guys. I use urethane base coat paint. Same stuff cars are painted with. I've had real good luck with it so far. Here's some picture of some boats from my part of the river. I'd put more but the computers being slow today. https://www.boatracingfacts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10906 here's a link to look at alot of the boats in my area.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 13, 2011)

So...what part of the world are you in? Be nice to see that in your profile too.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jan 13, 2011)

From what I have read on other FORUMS, those are some very mean motors to deal with. There is no better way to advertise your paint skills than painting those motors. They do draw a lot of attention. Keep up the good work. They are really nice.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 13, 2011)

fender66 said:


> So...what part of the world are you in? Be nice to see that in your profile too.



Pretty sure he is here in Mid to Southern Missouri with us. I'm thinking I have seen the the plated 'Rude either in person or on a local web site.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 13, 2011)

Bingo SE Mo,. Yeah those boats are mean. I can't take any credit on my cousins boat. I didn't do any of his paint. I painted all of the other boats.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 13, 2011)

welcome aboard Blue Rude nice work. Where is the plate painted motor from? I'm in poplar bluff and positive I've seen it in person.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 14, 2011)

You must of been at the currnet river around the middle of August. We live about 20mile away from currnet river (as the crow flies) #-o It's my older brothers boat. Were thinking about trying to make it to the polar bear run. Don't now if we'll be able to make it. Here's some pictures of my boat. There not very good ones. don't have the seats in or the deck pad on it. Stripped down to lean mean race mode :mrgreen: It's a 16' 42" Blazer SS with a 40hp evinrude 2cylinder. It runs good for what it is. 39mph on the lake and 41mph down river :mrgreen: I love it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2011)

Brine said:


> And please complete your profile and let us know what part of the world you're from.
> 
> Nice work! =D>





fender66 said:


> So...what part of the world are you in? Be nice to see that in your profile too.




I will ask again - hey fill out your profile please [-o<


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

I thought I recognized some of the boats in your pics. Turner032 is your cousin,right? You do some GOOD paint work.Keep the pics coming,I enjoy fine artwork.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 14, 2011)

Those paint jobs are neato!!!!!!! Welcome to tinboats.net!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeap Turner032 is my cousin. Thanks for all of the compliments :mrgreen: . I'll make sure to post any of my new paint jobs. I'm in the middle of some fiber glass work on my brothers old hood he had layin around. I don't know how I'm going to paint it? It's a work in progress.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 14, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> I thought I recognized some of the boats in your pics. Turner032 is your cousin,right? You do some GOOD paint work.Keep the pics coming,I enjoy fine artwork.



Yeah....I recognized a few of those boats too.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 14, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Yeap Turner032 is my cousin. Thanks for all of the compliments :mrgreen: . I'll make sure to post any of my new paint jobs. I'm in the middle of some fiber glass work on my brothers old hood he had layin around. I don't know how I'm going to paint it? It's a work in progress.




Nice. =D> 

Really like that. Paint it white, and add some Evinrude Canadian flag decals off ebay....Ya, I know boring. I'd just like to see what it looks like since I was thinking about doing the same.


----------



## Seth (Jan 14, 2011)

Those look awesome! 8)


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally finished the body work and I got it in primer. Time to break out the air brush. :mrgreen: You only get cross eyed after a hundred rivets or so.


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 23, 2011)

You do great work!


----------



## LonLB (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish my boat was done and I had some extra $$$$, I'd like to have a hood like that new one you are working on.


The other thing I've thought of is trying to fit the lower pan, and hood from a V4 OMC, onto my 3cyl. That way you could use lots of sound insulation inside the hood.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's definetly came a long ways from when I started. Just need to get it finished up.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 23, 2011)

How much would you charge to paint a hood? One just like the 3rd one down. Decals and all.

PM me if you would like.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 24, 2011)

Finally decided on how I'm painting it. Riveted metal with this painted on the back.No bomber is complete without a girl on it. I didn't think it turned out to bad considering it was my first try painting something like this. The face is the hardest part considering it's the size of my thumb print.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 25, 2011)

Amazing man.....that is art right there!


----------



## Froggy (Feb 25, 2011)

That is some great work.


----------



## turne032 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gosh Dangit!

Quit painting my girlfriend!!!!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's the finished results. Night and day diffrence if you ask me. Got lucky with the EVINRUDE emblem, I had another idea in mind and I just stumbled on how to do it like this tryin to fix a mistake. I'll take dumb luck over skill any day of the week> :mrgreen:


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 5, 2011)

Now, that hood looks super sweet!!!!


----------



## perchin (Mar 6, 2011)

You have some serious skills man. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Doug (Mar 6, 2011)

=D> Amazing talent.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice paint jobs!!!

Scott


----------



## Muleskinner (Mar 9, 2011)

Lookin good Lil'Blue....I live up in Southern IL and have an aluminum boat welding and repair shop building bowfishing conversions,decks etc and repairing "oops"..lotta guys are having a lot of custom work done to their jons around our area nowdays...I can probably send you some work if you want it.


----------



## riverracer (Mar 21, 2011)

Have u done any black motors ? or do u just stick with OMC's ?


----------



## andrewt (Mar 25, 2011)

Where did all the pictures go?


----------

